# Not Another Newbie



## dreampanther (Sep 5, 2013)

*Waves*

Yes its another newbie.
My name is Erin Or DreamPanther (I answer both in RL). I'm a mother of 3 humans, 3 guinea pigs, 1 rabbit, 1 cat, some fish and over the last month 20 mice.

Little background story:

On my daughters 8th birthday we went to a pet store to grab some food for the bunny. While in there she noticed the "feeder bin". We had mice a few years back and I always had them in the biggest tanks/cages so she was so puzzled as to why there was 30+ mice in a small 10 gallon tank. I explained what they were for and she lost it, which isn't something she normally does. She asked me to save them all, which I couldn't but I said she could pick three and I'd take those three home.

Once home I noticed the two PEWs were girls and the Brindle was a male, thus Eva & Ava and Max.

Right away I removed Max and put him in his own cage.

Eva had her litter 15 days ago and Ava had hers today.

I joined to try and find information and I'm having no luck. Space is limited (I have a male cage waiting for the baby boys). I was told to remove the new litter and mom from the old one as the other mom will kill the babies or the older ones will. I find this shocking since they've been with them since last night sometime. So thoughts? Until then I leave you with this photo of a baby pile up.


----------



## dreampanther (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is the photo:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome. 

Congrats with all the new meecers. No, I would definitely not seperate the litters. Only in rare cases a mouse will eat another mouse's babies. But obviously, that isn't happening for you (things like that happen right away). If some of the new ones disappear over the next few days, it's most likely because something is wrong with them. The adults can feel when a baby is not right, and will eat it so it won't use up milk that a healthy baby could get instead. But it doesn't happen often.
So no, I wouldn't be worried at all. Just know that when they are 4 weeks, you have to seperate the boys from the girls. Also, boys can become territorial and thus aggressive toward each other, and in that case they will fight to the bitter end. I have great experience housing young males together, even from different litters, but if you plan on keeping the boys and later on use one of them to pair with a doe, don't put him back with other bucks afterward.

I hope it helped a bit, and I'm sure you'll find all the information you're looking for here.  Just ask.


----------



## dreampanther (Sep 5, 2013)

I think we posted at the same time (different sections).

This is really helpful. I was freaking out and checking on them every hour on the hour. So far everyone keeps getting white pockets, so they are eating. I'll keep an eye out. I miss counted them this morning and there is 10 of the new ones. LOL! So 19 babies.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I just saw.  But again, I wouldn't worry at all. By the way, they all look gorgeous!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

lovely photo and welcome


----------



## dreampanther (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks! 
I take pretty good care of them. Their dad is looking a little rough though. I don't know his age so he could be old. I've got a vet appointment for next week.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

well the poor chap has not had a good start in a feeder bin, but fingers crossed for him.


----------



## dreampanther (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree. This is him last week during his photo shoot.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  its fun being thrown in at the deep end isnt it


----------

